# MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.



## raindug (3. März 2008)

*MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Hallo,

vielleicht hat jemand von euch einen Kontakt zu MSI,
irgendwie sehen die nichtmal ein das nach 4 Monaten ohne Notebook Kulanz angesagt ist.

Ausgang nach 4 Monaten habe ich von dem Händler das Geld zurückbekommen,
(Dank Mahnung übers BGB) aber ich brauche eine Professionelle Datenrettung,
da MSI / LMR extra Windows über meine Daten neu Installiert hat.
Da kommt man mit Ontrack Easy Recovery und Co leider nicht mehr weiter...

Jetzt nach 5 Monaten will MSI die Festplatte zurück bevor der Händler die Gutschrift bekommt.

Nun will der Händler ( verständlicher Weise) die Festplatte zurück,
aber als Student konnte ich mir selbst keine Professionelle Datenrettung leisten.
Und bis es zum Verfahren kommt wird es noch dauern.

Mein Notebook starte nicht mehr,
also schickte ich es ein.
Der Hersteller Schickte es zu LMR (Let me Repair)
und die wollten erstmal 80 Euro für ein neues Netzteil,
wegen übermäßiger Beanspruchung.
(Marktpreis 42 Euro)
(Das Dauerte 2 Wochen) (Wäre das Netzteil wirklich kaputt gewesen,
wäre das Notebook durch den Akku angesprungen.)
Also habe ich das abgelehnt, denen geschrieben die sollen mir meinen Rechner
zurückschicken und ich habe mir ein neues Netzteil bestellt).
Aber mein Notebook wollten Sie nicht zurückschicken plötzlich
war auch das Mainboard und die Festplatte kaputt.
( Das mit dem Mainboard glaube ich sogar)
Also habe ich geschrieben das ich meine alte Festplatte unbedingt zurückhaben möchte,
und ich gerne auf den Austausch verzichten würde.
Darauf kam von LMR ein Kostenvoranschlag über 160 Euro (Marktpreis für eine 60 GB Festplatte Max 70 Euro)
Darauf habe ich einen Anwalt eingeschaltet, (auf meine Kosten)
und ich bekomme nach 3 Monaten das defekte Notebook mit der alten Festplatte zurück.
Inzwischen Leuchtete der Anschalter wieder,
aber bei meiner Festplatte wurde Windows mindestens 1 mal neu Installiert,
damit ich meine Daten auf keinen Fall retten kann.
Also bin ich zum Händler habe da Stress gemacht.
Nachdem ich dann aus dem BGB Zitiert habe,
gab es immerhin ein Austauschgerät (halt das billigste was Sie da hatten)
Noch einen Monat später nach 4 Monaten meinte dann der Händler,
er hätte bei MSI erreicht das mein Notebook jetzt bei MSI bevorzugt behandelt wird.
Da Platzte mir der Kargen und nach Fristsetztung bekam ich mein Geld zurück.

Nun wollen Sie die Festplatte zurück,
den Händler kann ich vollkommen verstehen,
aber MSI könnte da finde ich Kulanz zeigen.
Grade weil ich die Festplatte noch für die Datenrettung brauche.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Was willst du von uns jetzt wissen?
Eins kann ich dazu nur sagen. 
Wenn man ein Laptop zur Reparatur zum Hersteller schickt, dann wird einem darauf hingewiesen seine Persönlichen Daten zu sichern.
Also hat doch MSI keine Schuld an den Datenverlusst.



> aber MSI könnte da finde ich Kulanz zeigen.
> Grade weil ich die Festplatte noch für die Datenrettung brauche.


Und deshalb solltest du dich lieber an den MSI Support wenden, und nicht an ein Forum


----------



## der_schnitter (3. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Sind die Daten denn so wichtig?Weil die Daten zu bekommen ist zwar möglich,aber wenn sie Windows einfach drübergeschrieben ham,wird von einigen wahrscheinlich n Teil nicht mehr übrig sein.Wenn du Glück hast wurde nur wenig bzw unwichtiges übeschrieben,aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit,dass du alles so im Urzustand bekommst schätze ich als gering ein 
Ich glaube,der Aufwand ist es nicht Wert,wenn es nicht gerade wichtige Arbeiten fürs Studium sind.


----------



## exa (3. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

und wenn sie das sind, das solltest du draus lernen: IMMER BACKUP MACHEN


----------



## raindug (4. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Jo das weiß ich auch,
hatte sogar Backups,
aber die wahren fast nen Monat alt.

Außerdem sind 4 Monate ohne Notebook recht viel

WARNUNG Finger Weg von MSI Notebooks

Die AGBs der Reperaturdienste müssen sich zerlegen lassen.
Da die 160 Euro für die alte Platte haben wollten
(dabei wollte ich nichmal ne neue)
und Sie durch meinen Anwalt aufgefordert wurden
mir die Festplatte so auszuhändigen,
kann ich auch davon ausgehen,
dass meine Daten von LMR vorsätzlich gehechselt wurden.
Und viel Müll lässt sich wiederherstellen.
Meßdaten und meine Gesendet Ordner von Outlook leider mit meinen Mitteln nicht
und dass heißt es wird richtig richtig teuer
Also würde ich lieber erstmal den Prozess gewinnen


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Als ich früher noch Komplettrechner hatte und dort auch mal das BS/die HDD den Geist aufgegeben hatte, musste ich im ServiceCenter einen Wisch unterschreiben, dass ich auf meine Daten verzichte und mich mit Datenrettung ggf. selbst abgesichert habe  Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn du dass im Kleingedruckten des Reperaturauftrags nicht auch mit abgesegnet hast  Hersteller sichern sich hier üblicherweise schon ab...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*



raindug schrieb:


> Da die 160 Euro für die alte Platte haben wollten
> (dabei wollte ich nichmal ne neue)
> und Sie durch meinen Anwalt aufgefordert wurden
> mir die Festplatte so auszuhändigen,
> ...


Das ist aber ein Vorwurf der schwer bzw. gar nicht nachweisbar ist.

Diese 160 Euro waren bestimmt für das Mainboard gedacht, da du keine neue Festplatte haben wolltest. Und außerdem war es eh nur ein Kostenvoranschlag:


> ...plötzlich war auch das Mainboard und die Festplatte kaputt.
> ( Das mit dem Mainboard glaube ich sogar)
> Also habe ich geschrieben das ich meine alte Festplatte unbedingt zurückhaben möchte, und ich gerne auf den Austausch verzichten würde.
> Darauf kam von LMR ein Kostenvoranschlag über 160 Euro


Denn ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das ein Dienstleister für eine 60GB 2,5" Festplatte 160 Euro haben will.

Und:


> Nun wollen Sie die Festplatte zurück


Warum wollen die jetzt die Festplatte zurück haben, wenn eh keine ausgetauscht wurde?

Und bitte, was soll denn das:


raindug schrieb:


> WARNUNG Finger Weg von MSI Notebooks


Nur weil du negative Erfahrung gemacht hast sollen andere keine MSI Notebooks kaufen?


----------



## Maggats (4. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

wenn du vorher deine daten gesichert hättest, hätteste jetzt den ärger nicht, ok dafür ist es jetzt zu spät.

aber die hdd zu formatieren und win neu drauf zu machen ist eine standard prozedur von reperaturdiensten um ausschließen zu können das beispielsweise irgendein treiber daran schuld is das dein notebook nicht mehr geht. die haben halt ein image von der serienfestplatte und das wird zu allererst eingespielt.

soetwas sollte man wissen bevor man seinen laptop einschickt


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (5. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

desshalb wede ich mir nie einen komplett pc oder einen laptop kaufen
wobei ich laptops noch schlimmer finde
genau wie neue autos da kann man einfach fast nichts dran machen
also ich könnte schon was am laptop machen aber dann geht die garantie hin und man kann nciht gescheit aufrüstenm und so


----------



## DOTL (11. März 2008)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Ich habe gesehen, dass du in deinem ersten Beitrag deine kompletten privaten Daten samt Telefonnummer veröffentlicht hast. Aus deinem Interesse habe ich diese Daten entfernt.

Es ist unklug im Internet ungeschützt seine privaten Daten (kompletter Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer, etc.) zu veröffentlichen. Zum einen kann das für jedwege fremde Zwecke missbraucht (z.B. Werbung) werden, zum anderen hat es Externe im Grunde nicht zu interessieren. Wenn du mit jemanden in Kontakt treten möchtest, so empfehle ich dir diesem eine "private Nachricht" zu schicken. Dann könnt ihr gerne ICQ, Skype Nummern, etc austauschen.


----------



## STSLeon (2. März 2009)

*AW: MSI sieht nicht ein das 5 Monate Reparaturzeit für ein Notebook zu viel sind.*

Ich verstehe das Problem auch nicht wirklich. Du bekommst keine Gutschrift solange du die Festplatte hast. Du willst die Festplatte aber (noch) nicht wieder zurückgeben, weil du noch die überschrieben Daten retten willst? Jetzt prozessiert du gegen MSI, da du der Meinung bist, sie hätten deine Daten aus Vorsatz gelöscht oder prozessiert du weil du deine Gutschrift sofort haben willst? 

Wie alt war / ist das Notebook den überhaupt? Wenn dir MSI noch eine Gutschrift gibt obwohl der Garantiezeitraum schon abgelaufen ist, dann ist es mehr als Kulant. Den ansonsten hättest du nur noch die Gewährleistung des Händlers und wärst sogar in der Pflicht beweisen zu müssen, dass das Notebook von Anfang an defekt war. 
Wenn du noch im Garantiezeitraum bist, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum MSI Geld von dir verlangt für die Reperatur.


----------

